# Champ and "his" Baby Chicks



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your Champ is absolutely precious! Such a gentle soul.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sweet. Champ is such a gentle boy.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

He's such a gentle boy. I follow you on FB too. Love your pictures, and I love they way they are all nuzzling into him


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwww so sweet!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how incredibly sweet!


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

My Champ is a bird hunting fool - those chicks wouldn't have fared so well.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, my goodness! What a sweet, gentle boy he is.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Omg this is the most adorable thing I have ever seen. What a champ he is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, so cute seeing the chicks cuddling up to your Champ. 
He's such a special gentle boy.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Awwww...this is so sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So adorable!

Brady has helped us raise a few batches of chickens and ducks. He loved them. MacKenzie would not go very near them, but she was very protective of them in watching over who went near them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That is the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

That is so sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annie Klacks (Jan 23, 2014)

Wayyyy to cute!!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Did they have this on Good Morning America the other morning? They definitely showed a golden with a baby chick on its head. I didn't see the beginning of it on tv, only the end. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's dad (Apr 8, 2014)

Daisy would have grabbed a chick (or 3) in her mouth and brought them to me as a present. Yours did much better.


----------

